# Sprayer Set Up



## ICS-Byran (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there everyone, new to the forum, gotta few questions about setting up a sprayer, i have an old GM5000 gas powered sprayer (runs like its brand new) we use it everyday for spraying a heavy duty synthetic membrane on poured concrete foundations and we are getting really tired of always pulling the sprayer out and pushing it around the jobsite, and then the clean up...etc , so now we got a van and about 250 ft of hose and we want to set up something in the van so that we can have two containers (15-20 gal), one with our membrane in it one with our flushing liquid (xylene) and have the sprayer just stay in the van, have ball valves coming from each container, so when we are spraying we just shut the xylene container off, when we are cleaning, do the opposite. Any thoughts or suggestions? do i need to get these containers high enuf that they are gravity fed to the pump?
Thanks
Byran
ICS


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Is xylene flammable?

Do you really want an internal combustion engine running in a van next to a drum of flammable liquids? (in a van full of flammable vapors?)

Sounds like just the thing for 4th of July fireworks.


----------



## ICS-Byran (Jul 1, 2009)

yes xylene is flammable, so is the membrane which is why we wanted to figure a way to have the sprayer set up by one door and the membrane drums by the other door, but i'm not sure how to set up up so the pump will pump that far. as far as vapors- set up right there shouldn't be any vapors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not set the rig up on a trailer?


----------



## ICS-Byran (Jul 1, 2009)

well for one we have the van we don't have a trailer, 2 some of the jobsites we are on make it very difficult to manuever a trailer around.
I would actually like to set it up so that the barrels are mounted horizontally on shelves in the van with hoses ran to the sprayer and then when we pull up to a jobsite we just pull the sprayer out of the van on ramps, and then when we need to move the van we just shut it off, roll it up into the van and move it, this would prob be a safer way to run it besides, mostly i just want to know if i will have a problem with the pump on the sprayer if the barrels are gravity fed into the pump ?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

You might me extending your hose length for that pump a little too far. it really depends on what size tip that your using. As far as how to get your material from the drum to the pump, just use a 1:1 transfer pump to pump your material from the drum to your sprayer. IPM makes a good little stick pump. Here is a link to their site:http://www.ipmpumps.com/polyurethane_IP02.html

You would want to go with the IP02 stick pump.

As far as swaping over from material to clean out solvent, just use a two way ball valve. Set one way your pulling from your material drum, turn it the other way and your pulling from your solvent drum. Easy. I would make sure that your hoses are sized for pushing that distance though. Might start out with 1/2" hose and go with 1/2" all the way to your last 50' and then drop down to 3/8" and then go with a 10' 1/4" whip to your gun. This will help with pressure loss at the gun. 

As far as running a gas pump in a van, just modify the exuast to run out ot the van. Run it out the side of the Van. And always keep the doors open.
If you need more help, just give me a phone call anytime.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ICS-Byran said:


> well for one we have the van we don't have a trailer, 2 some of the jobsites we are on make it very difficult to manuever a trailer around.
> I would actually like to set it up so that the barrels are mounted horizontally on shelves in the van with hoses ran to the sprayer and then when we pull up to a jobsite we just pull the sprayer out of the van on ramps, and then when we need to move the van we just shut it off, roll it up into the van and move it, this would prob be a safer way to run it besides, mostly i just want to know if i will have a problem with the pump on the sprayer if the barrels are gravity fed into the pump ?


If you could bill one of those 300 dollar trailers to one of the jobs it would probably work out well for you. They are pretty small and easy to manuever. I have a slightly larger trailer i use when staining long runs of fences and things of that nature. Plus when you have a van a trailer comes in handy for many projects.


----------



## ICS-Byran (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey just wanted to thank everyone for the help, I got it all set up now with 2 15 gallon barrels of waterproofing and one 15 gallon barrel of xylol gravity fed into the sprayer. Its been working great so far


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the follow up post. it is one of my peavs that people ask for suggestions and then never return to the subject. Glad you got it figured out.


----------

